# After the night shade bushes freeze can goats and lambs eat them?



## cARRIE (May 11, 2002)

I put our 2 lambs and l goat in out garden in Sept. to clean it up and 1 lamb died to eating a pepper plant. Can I now put the others out there due to it's been very cold and had snow in there? Thanks again cARRIE


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I know nightshade is toxic but I can't remember the details. (And I have to run this am!) I'm pretty sure David C Hendersons, vet guide for sheep farmers, covers it pertty well even if its an English prespective. Some things get toxic or more toxic after a freeze though. You lost a lamb to a pepper plant? What kind? I had a break in to my yard this spring and they ate my green pepper plants with no problems. I'll look up what I can this evening if you can't get a better answer. I'll bet the Merk Manual could add something too.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Nightshade is Toxic to sheep, as are Potatoes and Tomatoes. 
I would avoid letting your sheep eat these plants.

Have never heard of a sheep dying from eating a Bell Pepper plant? Could it be possible it at something else just before?

Aome Toxic plants are..
Aconite Alk 
Acorns 
Alder Buckthorn 
Alfalfa 
Allspice Alk 
Alsike Clover Pht 
Aloe 
Alsike CLover 
Amaryllis 
American-Laurel 
American Elder 
American Holly 
American Mistletoe 
American Yew 
Angel's Trumpet 
Anthurium 
Apricot 
Aroid Family 
Arrow Grass Cya 
Arrowhead Vine 
Asparagus Fern 
Astragalus 
Autumn Crocus 
Avocados Alk 
Azalea 
Bagpod Vol 
Balsam Pear 
Baneberry Vol 
Barberry Alk 
Belladonna Lily (Amarylis) 
Bird Of Paradise 
Bird Rape 
Bittersweet 
Black Cherry Cya 
Black-Eyed Susan 
Black Henbane 
Black Locust Cya 
Black Nightshade Alk 
Black Oak 
Black Snake Root Alk 
Black Walnut Cya 
Bleeding Heart 
Bloodroot Alk 
Blue Cardinalflower 
Blue Cohosh Cya 
Blue Flag Iris 
Bluebonnets 
Blueweed 
Bog-Laurel 
Bouncing Bet 
Boston Ivy 
Boxwood Alk 
Bracken Fern 
Brake Fern 
Broad Bean 
Broomcarn Cya 
Broom Snakeweed 
Buckeye (Horse chestnut) Cya 
Buckwheat Pht 
Bulbuous Buttercup 
Bur Buttercup 
Burke's Lupine 
Burning Bush 
Buttercups Vol 
Caladium 
Calico Bush 
California Bluebell 
California Rose-bay 
Canada Nettle 
Canada Yew 
Canadian Milk-vetch 
Candelabra-Cactus 
Caper Spurge 
Cardinalflower 
Castor Bean 
Celandine Alk 
Celery-leaved Buttercup 
Ceriman 
Cherry Cya 
Chinaberry 
Chinese Evergreen 
Chinese Lantern 
Choke Cherry Cya 
Chives 
Christmas Rose 
Chrysanthemum 
Clamoun 
Climbing Nightshade 
Clover Int 
Cocklebur Int 
Coffee Weed 
Collodium 
Colorado Rubberweed 
Common Comfrey 
Common Groundsel 
Common Hop 
Common Milkweed Cya 
Common Nightshade 
Common Poppy Alk 
Common Privet 
Common Tansy 
Common Vetch 
Coriaria 
Corn Cockle Cya 
Corn Poppy 
Cowbane 
Cowslip 
Creeping Charlie 
Creeping Fig 
Crotalaria Alk 
Croton 
Crow Poison Alk 
Crowfoot 
Crown of Thorns 
Cut Leaved Coneflower 
Cut-Leaf Philodendron 
Cyclamen 
Cypress Spurge 
Daffodil 
Daphne 
Death Camas Alk 
Delphinium (ornamental) 
Devil's Backbone 
Devil's Ivy 
Devil's Weed 
Dicentra Alk 
Discarded Christmas Trees 
Dog Hobble 
Dogbane Cya 
Dologeton 
Downy Brome Grass Int 
Drunk Cane 
Dumbcane 
Dutchman's Breeches 

E F G H 
Eastern Whorled Milkweed 
Elderberry Cya 
Elephant Ears 
Emerald Duke 
English Bluebell 
English Holly 
English Ivy 
English Yew 
Entire Leaved Groundsel 
European Buckthorn 
European Elder 
European Spindletree 
Fall Crocus 
False Hellebore Alk 
False Jessamine Alk 
False Ragweed 
February Daphne 
Fiddleneck 
Field Horsetail 
Five Hooked Bassia 
Flamingo Lily 
Fly Honeysuckle 
Foxglove 
Friar's Cap 
Fume Wort Alk 
Garden Sorrel 
Garland Daphne 
Garlic 
Gas Plant 
Giant Dumbcane 
Giant Hogweed 
Glory Lily 
Goat Weed 
Golden-Bean 
Golden Chain Tree 
Golden Rain 
Golden Trumpet 
Grass Pea 
Greasewood 
Greater Celandine 
Green Dragon 
Green False Hellebore 
Green Tansy Mustard 
Ground Cherry 
Ground Ivy 
Groundsell 
Guelder Rose 
Hairy Vetch 
Heart Leaf Philodendron 
Hellebore Alk 
Helmet Flower 
Hemp Alk & Cya 
Hemp Dogbane 
Holly 
Horse Chestnut 
Horse Nettle Alk & Cya 
Horse Radish 
Horsetail 
Hound's Tongue 
Hyacinth 
Hydrangea 

I J K L 
Iceland Poppy 
Indian Hemp Cya 
Indian Mustard 
Indian Poke Alk 
Indian Turnip 
Indian Tobacco 

InkberryAlk 
Iris 
Ivy Cya 
Ivybush 
Jack-In-The-Pulpit 
Japanese Plum 
Japanese Wisteria 
Japanese Yew 
Jasmine 
Jerusalem Cherry 
Jimsonweed Alk 
Johnson Grass Int 
Johnson Grass Cya 
***** Lily>Cya 
Kalmia 
Kentucky Coffeetree 
Klamath Weed 
Kochia 
Laburmum 
Lamb's Quarters 
Lantana (photodynamic) 
Large Leaved Lupine 
Larkspur Alk 
Laurel Cya 
Leaf-Laurel 
Leafy Spurge 
Leatherwood 
Leucothoe Cya 
Lily of the Valley Cya 
Lobelia Alk 
Locoweed 
Low Larkspur 
Lupines Alk 

M N O P 
Maidenhair Tree 
Majesty 
Maleberry Cya 
Mandrake Alk 
Mango 
Marble Queen 
Marijuana Cya 
Marijuana Alk 
Marsh Arrow Grass 
Marsh Horsetail 
Marsh Marigold 
Matrimony Vine 
Mayapple Alk 
Menzies Larkspur 
Mescal Bean 
Mesquite Int 
Mexican Breadfruit 
Milkweeds Cya 
MiloCya 
Mistletoe 
Mock Orange 
Monkey Pod 
Monkshood Alk 
Moonseed Alk 
Morning Glory 
Mother In Law Plant 
Motherwort 
Mountain Laurel 
Multi-flora Rose Int 
Mushrooms 
Musk Thistles Int 
Naked-flowered Sneezeweed 
Nap At Noon 
Narcissus 
Neothytis 
Night shade Alk 
Nightshade Cya 
Northern Water Hemlock 
Nutmeg 
Nux Vomica 
Oaks 
Oats 
Ohio Buckeye 
Oleander Cya 
Onion 
Opium Poppy 
Oriental Poppy 
Ornamental Hypericums Pht 
Osage Orange 
Pawpaw 
Peaches Cya 
Penciltree 
Periwinkle 
Peruvian Lily 
Petty Spurge 
Peyote 
Philodendron 
Pigweed 
Pin Cherry 
Pink Death Camas Alk 
Pink Lady's Slipper 
Plums Cya 
Poinsettia 
Poison Darnel Alk 
Poison Hemlock Alk 
Poison Ivy 
Poison Laurel 
Poison Suckleya 
Poison Sumac 
Poison rye grass Alk 
Poke Alk 
Pokeberry Alk 

Pokeweed Alk 
Ponderosa Pine 
Pot and Spider Mum 
Potato 
Pothos 
Poverty Grass Int 
Precatory Pea 
Prickly Comfrey 
Prickly Lettuce 
Primula 
Prostrate Pigweed 
Privet

Purple Cockle 
Purple Locoweed 
Purple Sesban 

Q R S T 
Quaker-Bonnets
Radish 
Rain Tree 
Rape Pht 
Rapeseed 
Rattlebox 
Rattleweed Alk 
Red Chokecherry 
Red Clover 
Red Maple 
Red Oak 
Redroot Pigweed 
Red Princess 
Reed Canarygrass 
Richweed 
Rhododendron Cya 
Rhubarb 
Rock Poppy Alk 
Rosary Pea 
Russian Knapweed 
Saddle Leaf 
Sand Burr Int 
Saskatoon 
Scarlet Pimpernel 
Scotch Broom 
Seaside Arrow Grass 
Sensitive Fern 
Sevenbark Cya 
Sheep Laurel 
Sheep Sorrel 
Show Lady's Slipper 
Showy Milkweed 
Siberian Scilla 
Silky Lupine 
Silver Cya 
Silvery Lupine 
Skunk Cabbage 
Small-Laurel 
Smooth Pigweed 
Snakeberry 
Sneezeweed 
Sneezewood Sorghum Cya 
Snowdrop 
Soapberry 
Soapwort 
Soldier's Cap 
Sorghum Cya 
Sour Dock 
Southern Mountain Laurel 
Spider Lily 
Spatulate Leaved Heliotrope 
Spotted Cowbane Alk 
Spindletree 
Spinach 
Split Leaf 
Spoonhunt 

Spoonwood 
Spotted Dumbcane 
Spotted Water Hemlock Alk 
Sprangeri Fern 
Spreading Dogbane 
Spurge 
Spurge Laurel 
Squirrel Corn 
Squirrel Tail Grass Int 
St. John's Wort Pht 
Stagger brush Cya 
Stagger grass Alk 
Staggerweed Alk 
Star of Bethlehem 
Stinging Nettle 
Stinking Rabbitbrush 
Stinkweed 
Stoned Fruits Cya 
Sudan Grass Cya 
Sunburned Potatoes 
Sun Spurge 
Sunflower 
Sweet Pea 
Sweet Shrub Alk 
Swiss Cheese Plant 
Tall Larkspur 
Tall Manna Grass 
Tansy 
Tansy Ragwort 
Taro 
Tartarian Honeysuckle 
Thin Leaved Snowberry 
Thorn Apple Alk 
Timber Milk Vetch 
Tobacco 
Tomato Vine 
Tree of Heaven 
Tri-Leaf Wonder 
Trillium 
Tulip 
Two Grooved Milk Vetch 

U V W X 
Umbrella Plant 
Varebells Alk 
Veined Dock 
Velvet grass Cya 
Velvety Goldenrod 
Virginia Creeper 
Water Hemlock Alk 
Weeping Fig 
Western Bleedingheart 
Western Minniebush 
Western Poison Oak 
Western Water Hemlock 
Western Yew 
White Baneberry 
White Camas 
White Cohish 
White Clover 
White Hellebore 
White Rose Bay 
White Sanicle 
White Snakeroot Cya 
Wild Black Cherry Cya 
Wild Cabbage 
Wild Calla 

Wild CherriesCya 
Wild False Indigo 
Wild Ginger 
Wild Hydrangea Cya 
Wild Indigo 
Wild Mustard 
Wild Onion 
Wild Parsnip Alk 
Wild Radish 
Wisteria 
Wolfs-bane Alk 
Wormseed Mustard 
Wood-Laurel

No Listings 
Y Z 
Yellow Iris 
Yellow Jessamine Alk 
Yellow Lady's Slipper 
Yellow Rocket 
Yellow Sage 
Yellow Star Thistle 
Yellow Sweet Clover 
Yellow Toadflax 
Yew (ornamental) 
No Listings


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

It's important to remember all things are toxic it just depends on the dose! Clovers are listed as "toxic" but only because they have a feasable doseage they can take in, typically clover is a pretty good hay even as a "pure" stand but sheep should not have free access to the feed and hay or grass pasture available too.


----------



## Gary (May 10, 2002)

Those exhaustive toxic lists are next to useless,should have a rating as to how
toxic and some plants like the Yew is toxic at all times while Wild Cherry is only 
toxic at very specific times etc.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Would you have any web references that we could link to Gary? A list is a start but a complete reference done out by hand is a monumental task. This list is copied as a sticky too so feel free to add constructive additions to it there. Thanks


----------



## Don Armstrong (May 8, 2002)

cARRIE said:


> After the night shade bushes freeze can goats and lambs eat them?


Yes, of course! Just like the first time.

What you didn't ask was - will the plants still kill them? And the answer is.... "Yes, of course! Just like the first time".

Honestly, they wouldn't get much from the leaves of a few chillies or tomatoes, and it doesn't take much to pull them and compost them. Why not spend the two minutes to pull the poisonous plants out?


----------

